# 2002 Maxima Se



## JiggaD369 (May 30, 2006)

Hey everybody. Just got an 02 SE with 68K miles on it. THe main question I want to address is even though I dont know what kind of oil th previous owner used but would it be safe right now to convert to synthetic oil for the rest of the time I have the car? I use synthetic for all my cars and would also want to on this maxima. If I do, would it damage the oil pump which is probably used to the regular oil (I'm assuming the previous owner used it)? Also what other things should I take a look at? I'm thinking replacing spark plugs, replace the air filter, and clean out the spark plug coils. Any inputs would be appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

It won't hurt the pump just synthetic and mineral oils don't mix well so you should do a flush first just so you don't clog up any of the small oil passages. As for the plugs, they are 100K plugs so unless you want to do a really long job just to get to the 3 in the rear wait till it's recommended. Those 3.5's are preatty mantaince free, and I say that cause I still rarly see them in the shop for anthing more then an R&B and oil change. Good luck with the new car and enjoy, I've always loved those smaller Maxima's with the 3.5 cause they're quick


----------



## JiggaD369 (May 30, 2006)

Outkast said:


> It won't hurt the pump just synthetic and mineral oils don't mix well so you should do a flush first just so you don't clog up any of the small oil passages. As for the plugs, they are 100K plugs so unless you want to do a really long job just to get to the 3 in the rear wait till it's recommended. Those 3.5's are preatty mantaince free, and I say that cause I still rarly see them in the shop for anthing more then an R&B and oil change. Good luck with the new car and enjoy, I've always loved those smaller Maxima's with the 3.5 cause they're quick



How would I go about doing the flush?


----------



## JiggaD369 (May 30, 2006)

Anybody can help me with the flush?


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

No need to flush. Drain and fill should be fine.

Companies sell "blends" all the time retail.


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

JiggaD369 said:


> How would I go about doing the flush?


Sorry, I haven't been on here in a few days. 

All dealerships and shops sell brand specific flushes. They all are basicly the same thing, karosene with addatives. I'm cheap and just use karosene. $3 a gallon is a lot better then $20 for someone elses blend. I'd rather recommend you take it to a shop cause I don't want to be liable if you mess up trying to do it yourself.


----------



## 02MaxUpgrade (Jul 19, 2005)

You got yourself a nice car -- I bought one myself last year. 

Since they're so reliable, some owners don't do anything except the oil. Right away I bought four new tires, flushed and refilled the auto trans, and got new front brake pads. How much money do you want to spend? I'm thinking about getting new struts and springs, will greatly change the handling of the car and lower it a bit. But I can't do myself, so will be expensive.


----------

